# [HW+SW] Config Serverino Storage Domestico

## -YoShi-

Ciao a tutti. Dato che il mio hd sta diventando sempre più piccolo e che vorrei condividere i miei dati (mp3,immagini,video,ecc..) anche su gli altri pc (2) e x-box che ci sono in casa ho deciso di creare un serverino che faccia da storage di tutto in modo da liberarmi l'hd (dei file grossi) e da potervi accedere da tutti i pc senza che il mio computer sia acceso.

Per farlo ho a disposizione il seguente HW:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CPU: Pentium III 500 mhz
> 
> RAM: 512 MB pc 100
> ...

 

Avevo pensato di installare un sistema solo testuale (niente X) in modo che mi occupi pochissimo spazio, avevo pensato di dedicargli 2-3 GB [ 1 GB Swap, 50 MB Home, 50 MB Boot, e il rimantente come / ] e dividere il resto degli HD come /mnt/MP3, /mnt/FILM, ecc..

Adesso mi chiedo, dato che ho il supporto WoL da parte della sk di rete:

- E' possibile sfruttarlo con Linux? se si come? 

Perchè vorrei accedere ai dati solo quando ne ho effettivamente bisogno (senza lasciare acceso sempre il pc, nn sono e nn voglio diventare anzionista enel  :Smile: ) 

- Una volta che ho finito di usare il pc posso anche spegnerlo da remoto? oppure devo per forza andare e schiacciare il pulsantino?

- Volendo potre anche aggiornarlo da remoto? 

   p.e. Aggiornare il kernel del serverino dal mio pc, configurare un det. file,

   masterizzare una copia d back-up del sistema.. 

Insomma gestirlo in tutto e per tutto dal mio, o da uno degli altri pc d casa dato che, il pc andrebbe in taverna, un po infognato e per di più è senza monitor

Grazie, come al solito  :Wink:  in anticipo.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

- Basta attivarlo e configurare lilo o grub per partire subito con l'immagine predefinita senza attesa.

- shutdown -h oppure halt -p ovviamente se la mobo supporta il power-off on system shutdown ma penso proprio di sì, essendo una ATX.

- certo, puoi farlo via ssh.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ti servono, a mio avviso, tre tipologie di software.

per la condivisione file, sicuramente avrai dei pc windows in lan. e qui samba fa al tuo caso.

nel caso in cui uno dei pc possa navigare soltanto, ti consiglio di usare webdav. per capire cosa possa fare webdav, vedi questa presentazione

per settarlo: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20021114063433862

addirittura puoi usarlo anche nativamente, come se fosse un fs, sia con linux che con windows. per windows ti rimando alla presentazione sopra. per linux, [code]emerge davfs2[/url]

per il controllo remoto, webmin fa per te

per usare il masterizzatore, c'era in giro un programma php che permetteva di usare il masterizzatore da remoto da interfaccia web (non mi viene il nome)

ma se sta in cantina come fai a metterci i cd?

----------

## -YoShi-

Grazie per i reply praticamente allora dovrei installare linux 

configurare l'ip: p.e. 192.168.19.10

configurare l'hostname: storage

configurare /etc/hosts con il dominio della rete che già c'è storage.casa.roby.lan e aggiungere gli altri pc 

da li la rete funzionerebbe, riuscirei a pingare tutti i pc

Poi configurare samba per il pc windows

Questo webdav se nn ho capito male serve per entrare attraverso html (sia come browser dei file,potrei fare a meno d samba allora? che come command line)nella macchina server giusto?

Da linux invece? E' possibile montare le dir(del server) via network? e fare il log da (come fosse una console)?

p.e. Monto /mnt/mp3 (cartella sul server) e automaticamente si avvia il pc, autologga, monta la cartella e rende disponibili via samba le altre

Oppure p.e. monto /mnt/Storage/System e automaticamente si avvia il pc, mi loggo come root al server (come fosse una console) e faccio gli udate

[quote="FonderiaDigitale"]

per il controllo remoto, webmin fa per te

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> adesso faccio una googleata e mi leggo il man allora 
> 
> [quote="FonderiaDigitale"]
> ...

 

Beh volevo lasciare nel lettore un cd-rw e man mano che volevo fare il backup cancellarlo e riscriverlo..oppure tra un po upgradarlo con un dvd-rec (visto che i prezzi stanno scendendo)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo webdav se nn ho capito male serve per entrare attraverso html (sia come browser dei file,potrei fare a meno d samba allora? che come command line)nella macchina server giusto?
> 
> 

 

si

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da linux invece? E' possibile montare le dir(del server) via network? e fare il log da (come fosse una console)?
> 
> 

 

si,usando davfs2

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.e. Monto /mnt/mp3 (cartella sul server) e automaticamente si avvia il pc, autologga, monta la cartella e rende disponibili via samba le altre
> 
> 

 

ma non parlavi di dav?

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oppure p.e. monto /mnt/Storage/System e automaticamente si avvia il pc, mi loggo come root al server (come fosse una console) e faccio gli udate
> 
> 

  non e' necessario se usi webmin

----------

## -YoShi-

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *-YoShi- wrote:*   
> 
> p.e. Monto /mnt/mp3 (cartella sul server) e automaticamente si avvia il pc, autologga, monta la cartella e rende disponibili via samba le altre
> ...

 

Si scusa è che sono un po confuso (dato che sto cercando di capire  :Embarassed:  )

Allora ricapitolando mi occorrono:

- webdav (per lo share/modifica conf da windows/linux, via html)

- davfs2 per montare le partizioni condivise sul server sul mio pc linux

- samba xchè nn sono sicuro se la dashboard di evox (xbox) supporta il utto

- webmin (per il management da linux)

Giusto? se si allora vado di man/doc/howto a manetta  :Cool: 

theRealMorpheu5, ha accennato qualcosa di ssh, potrei usare anche quello, non mi serve, oppure viene già usato dai programmi qui sopra?

----------

## silian87

Io ho una cosa simile. Controllo tutto interamente via ssh, poi le partizioni le monto via nfs. Per quanto riguarda il controllo sull'accensione, io lo spengo via ssh. Per accenderlo, se hai una scheda di rete wake-up on lan e la collechi con l'apposito cavetto alla scheda madre puoi fare che si accende quando accendi un qualsiasi altro computer della rete. Poi una volta che installi tutto puoi toglierci (come ho fatto io) lettore floppy, cdrom, scheda video, scheda audio, monitor, tastiera (solo se nel bios hai l'apposita opzione) mouse, casse. Al limite se il bios vuole per forza una tastiera, piazzali un mouse, che cosi' vedrai che non rompe, e poi il mose e' meno ingombrante   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io nel suo caso, preferirei una soluzione grafica come webmin, con una console java da browser per controllare la macchina.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

IMHO

- raddoppia se puoi la RAM ed evita la partizione di swap

- samba come ti hanno detto per sharare i tuoi files [eventualmente implementazione di scansione on acces con la USE FLAG="oav" ed installazione di clamav (leggi qui che ti può esser utile)] Una volta installato e dati i permessi corretti agli utenti muovi giri e rigiri i tuoi file come vuoi  :Smile: 

- ssh per l'amministrazione da remoto (che alla fine si riduce all'editare qualche file di config,dare un occhio ai log [giusto per sser certi che tutto vada alla perfezione], un emerge sync;emerge -uDv world ogni tanto e via)

- eventualmente i vari tools da riga di comando per usare il masterizzatore [una volta imparato con che parametri lanciarli ti crei uno script e 6 a cavallo]

Così facendo, una volta settato il smb.conf con i permessi appropriati e  spostati i dati sull'HD del server sei a cavallo.

Ho da poco fatto un lavoro simile in azienda da me, se vuoi una mano in qualche cosa, chiedi pure [finchè le ho fresche  :Very Happy:  ]

<idea malata ON>

facendo quattro conti con lo spazio che hai detto di avere a disposizione, mi era venuta in mente questa idea un po' porca:

RAID0 (stripping) sui dishi da 40 GB tramite controller

RAID1 (mirroring) con il disco da 80 GB tramite linux kernel

channel1 -- disco C [80GB] in RAID 1 tramite linux kernel

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

stiamo andando fuori strada: qui si cercava una soluzione SEMPLICE e pratica.

dal mio punto di vista, usare tutto a linea di comando e' tutt'altro che semplice. molto meglio una tool grafico specie per la manutenzione ordinaria. webmin ha moduli sia per dav che per samba.

il discorso del raid mi pare un po eccessivo per quella macchina, aumenta il tempo di setup, piu cose da gestire, e inoltre, il raid 1 ti dimezza lo spazio disponibile per lo sharing, mentre il raid0 raddoppia il rischio di perdere i dati (infatti se uno dei due dischi si rompe, e' fottuta la partizione comunque).

keep it simple.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> keep it simple.

 KISS  :Razz: 

L'idea del raid era eccessiva e un filo ironica, ma a parte questo molto dipende IMHO da ciò che -Yoshi- desidera.

Se lui si trova a suo agio con la console, non vedo perchè aborrire SSH 

 :Smile:  La gestione di un server di quel genere sarà davvero minima, per questo mi domandavo se avesse senso tirar su anche webmin.

Alla fine il più sarà il setup iniziale [durante il quale potrà avere monitor attaccato], per il resto, come ho già detto, più che vedere i log, dare una rinfrescata a portage ogni tanto non so cosa ci potrebbe essere da amministrare.

Su -Yoshi- allora cosa hai deciso? cosa? cosa?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

PS un suggerimento così tanto per, l'alimentatore e le ventole tutte OK? Il posto ove piazzerai il server è abbastanza al fresco, lontano dalla polvere e poco d'intralcio[prima che passi un aspirapolvere/il gatto/un piede e ti stacchi il cavo di rete, magari mentre stai salvando un film]?

----------

## flocchini

Il mio serverino casalingo fa piu' o meno quello che dovrebbe fare il tuo... il consiglio mio e' di lasciarlo acceso 24h su 24, e' sbatti di accenderlo tutte le volte  :Smile: 

Cmq samba e ssh secondo me sono perfetti per le tue esigenze (come del resto gia' ti hanno consigliato), la comodita' di ssh non ha eguali a mio avviso.

Per il raid: io avevo provato avendo esigenze di storage un po' piu massicce, ma il rischio di una rottura del disco secondo me e' troppo alto, non mi fido del raid0

----------

## realthing

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Il mio serverino casalingo fa piu' o meno quello che dovrebbe fare il tuo... il consiglio mio e' di lasciarlo acceso 24h su 24, e' sbatti di accenderlo tutte le volte 

 

Si vede che la bolletta non la paghi tu  :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

IMHO se installa samba non servono webdav ed nfs

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> Si vede che la bolletta non la paghi tu

 

io da quando ho il pc acceso 24h su 24h non guardo + la tv (visto che sono sempre intento a smanettarci) e quindi faccio una patta  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

infatti una cosa esclude l'altra. ma visto che samba a livello di i/o non e' per niente leggero, usa netbios che per ovvi motivi e' gia pesante di suo e manda broadcast a manella, ed e' uno di quei protocolli che di solito si filtrano esplicitamente se non si usano, e visto che le risorse di questo pc dovrebbero essere scarse... io preferirei dav. 

al solito, fate voi.

----------

## flocchini

[OT]

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Si vede che la bolletta non la paghi tu 

 

Piu' che altro 3/4 della mia famiglia usufruiscono del server quindi tenerlo spento sarebbe infattibile  :Laughing: 

[/OT]

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

cerchiamo di restare in tema per favore.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> infatti una cosa esclude l'altra. ma visto che samba a livello di i/o non e' per niente leggero, usa netbios che per ovvi motivi e' gia pesante di suo e manda broadcast a manella, ed e' uno di quei protocolli che di solito si filtrano esplicitamente se non si usano, e visto che le risorse di questo pc dovrebbero essere scarse... io preferirei dav. 
> 
> al solito, fate voi.

 

Non sono esperto in Samba ma per quanto ne so la maggior parte di questi contro si possono disabilitare leggi netbios e broadcast. A questo punto devi montare direttamente i fs remoti , un po come NFS, pero' sicuramente se ne guadagna in prestazioni e carico sulla rete.

Personalmente ho sempre usato NFS ... ma la soddisfazione e' sempre stata allo stesso tempo ben lungi da me!

Sinceramente lo trovo un po' instabile , puoi usare "intr, soft" e quant'altro ma ogni volta che per un motivo o per l'altro devo tirare giu il serverino (magari perche' tentando di recuperare una partizione reiserfs per errore cancellata mi si e' freezato ... ) diventa sempre un'impresa smontare la partizione dal client e via dicendo .

la butto li, nessuno ha mai provato un bel CodaFS? cercando un'alternativa coda si e' rivelato il miglior candidato, a quanto dicono:

Ottima gestione della cache e del lavoro "Unconnected"

Montaggio di una singola partizione /coda uguale per tutti i client

prestazioni di buon livello

ottima integrazione con kerberos e gestione degli utenti

Possibilita' di publicare la propria cella Coda publicamente che , combinato con la di cui sopra, potrebbe tornare molto utile se si ha necessita' di accedere ai propri dati dall'esterno

per ora mi sto documentando solamente ma sembra interessante, qualche esperienza li fuori ?  :Smile: 

Ciauz

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

infatti davfs usa coda.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> infatti davfs usa coda.

 

questa stringata risposta la devo intendere come un :

eh gia', coda e' da paura!! 

oppure

a sto punto accanna coda e buttati su davfs che' e molto meglio...

 :Question: 

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]

Allora ragazzi cerchiamo di non mettere commenti OT se no il post si incasina per niente e non si riesce piu' a capire

[/MOD]

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

WebDAV e' una estensione ufficiale di HTTP, quindi e' decisamente piu portabile di coda.

se poi coda sia meglio o no, non te lo so dire  :Smile: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Cavolo vado in piscina torno ustionato e mi trovo 1000 reply  :Razz: 

Allora operazioni sul server nn ne posso fare (la ram è introvabile e sopra 80 gb nn vengono riconosciuti dal BIOS ).

Anche il Raid è da escludere (anche se mi intrippava la cosa), per il semplice fatto che i 2 hd da 40 non sono uguali. 

Poi come detto se uno dei 2 hd mi saluta e se ne va, perdo tutto...

Per ora la soluzione di FonderiaDigitale mi sembra la migliore, andava bene anche il fare tutto da riga di comando, ma considerando che il computer nn lo devo usare solo io, è bene che sia + amico dell'utente possibile  :Smile: 

Adesso son partito col 

```

bash-2.05b# emerge davfs2 webmin

```

E mi sto guardando i relativi siti.

Webdav non c'è in portage...in compenso ho trovato questo

```

bash-2.05b# emerge -s webd

*  kde-base/kdewebdev [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 3.3.0_alpha1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3,803 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: KDE web development - Quanta

      License:     GPL-2

```

E' uguale? oppure devo scaricarlo e compilarlo io a manina?

EDIT:..... -> Scusate, quel progz li sopra nn c'entra niente..troppo sole...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

webdav e' il mome della tecnologia, le implementazioni sono:

mod_dav: modulo per apache

davfs2: monta dav come se fosse un fs locale

per il raid, lo puoi fare anche con dischi asimmetrici, mna ti va lento come una lumaca.

----------

## -YoShi-

Quindi mi devo installare/configurare anche apache?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

con emerge apache si installa praticamente da solo..  vedi solo di togliere le USE che non vuoi.

----------

## -YoShi-

Meno male..mi hai tolto un peso enorme..xchè nn l'ho mai fatto e nn saprei dove mettere le mani (a momenti nn so manco cos'è apache)..ma lo dovrò emergere anche sul server? 

@FonderiaDigitale: vedi solo di togliere le USE che non vuoi.

Per esempio? dato che apache lo dovrò usare solo per quello con che use lo devo compilare?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

```
USE="-ipv6 -berkdb -gdbm -doc -ldap ssl -threads" emerge apache
```

----------

## -YoShi-

allora davfs2 mi da un errore, qualsiasi versione provi ad installare e sia con gcc-3.4 che con gcc-3.3 (ho provato per entrambi sia le cflag ottimizzate che quelle generiche [CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i386"]

L'errore è questo per le versioni davfs2-0.2.2(unstable) e davfs2-0.2.1(stable)

```

src/davfsd.c:659: error: `flags' undeclared (first use in this function)

src/davfsd.c:674: error: `in_buf' undeclared (first use in this function)

src/davfsd.c: In function `main':

src/davfsd.c:891: error: incompatible types in assignment

src/davfsd.c:892: error: structure has no member named `Unique'

src/davfsd.c:917: error: structure has no member named `Unique'

src/davfsd.c:955: error: incompatible types in assignment

src/davfsd.c:1048: error: structure has no member named `Unique'

src/davfsd.c:1064: error: incompatible types in assignment

src/davfsd.c:1065: error: structure has no member named `Unique'

src/davfsd.c:1079: error: incompatible types in assignment

make: *** [src/davfsd.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [src/mount.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-www/davfs2-0.2.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 18, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Mi chiedevo, ma nn è che è stato aggiunto al kernel come file sistem integrato? un po come c'è il supporto reiser, ext3, xfs, ecc..?

Io ho cercato un po nel menuconfig, ma l'unico che ho trovato è CodaFs

Che a quanto ho capito è usato da dav..

```

 <*> Coda file system support (advanced network fs)                

```

P.S. il kernel che uso è il love -> 2.6.7-rc1-love1

P.P.S. Apache l'ho emerso correttamente

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

-O3 non e' mica tanto generica...

----------

## -YoShi-

Beh..+ generica di così...comunque ho provato anche con -O2 e da lo stesso errore, sia su gcc 3.4 che su gcc 3.3.. che può essere?

Non è stato veramente incluso nel kernel?

Adesso provo a dare un occhio su google poi al max apro un altro 3d x il problema.

EDIT: Ho trovato un post su un sito francese dove si diceva (questo è quello che ho interpretato) di usare CodaFs compilato come modulo nel kernel [ io ce l'avevo build-in ] Ho ricompilato il kernel e adesso appena mi è possibile rabbotto e provo a ricompilare.

EDIT del dopo rabbotto: 

Niente da fare stesso errore..

----------

## !equilibrium

come alternativa al RAID Hardware ti consiglio:

1- Raid Software (anche se i 2 hd da 40Gb non sono proprio uguali uguali non c'è problema perchè il RAID si adeguerà all' HD + piccolo.... puoi configurare il RAID Software anche online via webmin in meno di 2 min)

2- LVM2 (può attaccare HD di formati doversi senza problemi, puoi mettere anche un vecchiardo HD da 500Mb con uno da 120Gb   :Wink: , ma soprattutto puoi aggiungere HD nuovi ed avere maggiore spazio quando vuoi senza dover formattare o diventare matto con le configurazioni...)

io consiglio LVM2... veramente molto stabile  :Wink:  e molto semplice da implementare... se poi vuoi fare il super-figo puoi creare un LVM2 basato su RAID 5 cosi anche se ti si freeza un HD non perdi i dati (consulta il sito ufficiale per maggiori info...)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1- Raid Software (anche se i 2 hd da 40Gb non sono proprio uguali uguali non c'è problema perchè il RAID si adeguerà all' HD + piccolo.... puoi configurare il RAID Software anche online via webmin in meno di 2 min)

 

questo non e' completamente vero.

il discorso che fai tu vale con due dischi equivalenti, non uguali come geometria ma quantomeno simili.

Se i dischi sono parecchio differenti, costringi la cpu a un lavoro che di fatto, rende il sistema inutilizzabile per qualsiasi applicazione di file-serving, specie se i due dischi sono vecchiotti.

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> io consiglio LVM2

 

questo e' gia' meglio, ma le due cose non sono equivalenti, hanno usi diversi.

semmai e' piu sensato paragonare raid a evms.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   
> 
> 1- Raid Software (anche se i 2 hd da 40Gb non sono proprio uguali uguali non c'è problema perchè il RAID si adeguerà all' HD + piccolo.... puoi configurare il RAID Software anche online via webmin in meno di 2 min) 
> 
> questo non e' completamente vero.
> ...

 

bhe se non ho letto male, si è parlato dell'esistenza di 2 HD da 40Gb o sbaglio? non vedo poi questa cosi enorme differenza tra i due HD, anche se fossero di geometria diversa...

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   io consiglio LVM2 
> 
> questo e' gia' meglio, ma le due cose non sono equivalenti, hanno usi diversi.
> 
> semmai e' piu sensato paragonare raid a evms.

 

mai affermato che Raid Software e l'LVM2 sono 2 cose equivalenti, ho solo detto che l'LVM2 potrebbe essere una valida alternativa al RAID hardware qualora fosse troppo complicato implementarlo (come è stato detto), e come sistema + sicuro nel caso in cui uno degli HD si guasti e si voglia recuperare velocemente tutti i dati (si è anche parlato di questo problema)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

per quanto riguarda raid, il discorso che hai fatto era in generale e la mia risposta e' stata per un caso generale.

e ti posso assicurare, che essendo il raid software, ovvero gia carica sulla cpu, se ci sommi anche dischi diversi (e la cpu deve sopperire alla diversita' rimappando i settori dove scrivere per conto suo aggiungendo ulteriore carico) arrivi al risultato di avere un sistema molto lento.

se servono ulteriori dettagli sul raid, rimando al mio seminario del webb.it fatto coi gechi di questo anno.

per lvm, se un disco si guasta in un container LVM non puoi recuperare i dati che c'erano nel disco rotto.

in nessun caso.

non vedo quindi come lvm possa essere affiancato in questa discussione a lvm quando lvm e' stato progettato soltanto per ovviare a un bisogno di cambiare / allargare /ridurre dimensioni dei dischi in maniera autonoma dai supporti fisici.

invece, evms che e' il logico successore di lvm e che ne integra le funzioni implementando anche molta della struttura del raid, supporta fault tolerance (ovvero rottura dei dischi) di per se.

questo e' quanto.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Avevo intenzione di fare qualcosa di simile a quello che intendeva fare Yoshi, solo che mi servirebbero più info sul wake on lan. Come funziona, ti mette il pc in standby? Che software mi servono lato client e lato server?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

no e' il contrario: fa rientrare il pc dallo standby quando si riceve un pacchetto destinato verso l'host (o in broadcast). serve un cavetto tripolare dalla scheda di rete alla mobo.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

uhm si intendevo quello ma ho scritto esattamente il contrario!

----------

